# 3 Year old Columbian rescue - Advice?



## Zombree (Sep 13, 2014)

I posted this in General Discussion before I noticed the Columbian section...
Hi! I am new to tegutalk. While I have an abundance of experience with other reptiles (mostly geckos and snakes) I have very little in the way of extremely large lizards, other than with my Savannah monitor. That being said, I have wanted a tegu for some time. More and more lately I have been doing some reading and considering getting one.
*
Then I found one.*

While searching craigslist for some extra enclosures I came across a guy looking to rehome a three year old Columbian tegu. He has it advertised as an Argentine black and white, but after examining the pics I'm fairly certain it isn't. I asked what he feeds it and about it's temperament, to which he responded mostly turkey lunchmeat and eggs. He said it's mostly well behaved other than at feeding time, when it can get a bit feisty. He is offering the tegu and a 6x3x3 enclosure for $50 because he does not have the time or means to give it the attention necessary anymore. I am going to be checking him out tomorrow and if he seems healthy he will become the newest permanent member of our little reptilian family.

I guess what I'd like to know is... *Am I completely insane?* I have read horror and success stories about Columbians Vs. other varieties, but I feel like that is mostly due to handling and individual personality of the tegus in question. If he isn't well behaved as I am told, is he too old to be broken of any bad habits he may have even given patience and proper care? What are things I should be wary of? I've also heard and read they can be notoriously picky eaters. Given that it sounds like he hasn't had much of a proper diet, is it going to be a challenge to get him to eat the correct foods? What are things I should look for when checking him over to ensure he is healthy enough to bring home around the rest of my collection until I could have him checked over by a vet? What tips do you all have for me as far as getting him to warm up to me? Any advice or info will be very much appreciated  I look forward to being a member of this community! attached is a picture I was sent of the little dude:


----------



## JDRexotics (Sep 14, 2014)

Well if you do get him, they aren't as omnivorous as Argentines. Feed him lots of high protein insects, quail eggs, small rodents, just cause he can swallow it doesn't mean he should eat it when it comes to rodents. Feed multiple smaller rodents compared to one or two larger rodents. Don't really feed fruit at all, they just don't need it like Argentines do. Bath him often, more than you would an Argentine and when he is soaking be sure to interact with him. You should end up with a decent lizard but just a warning they will never be as intelligent and docile as an Argentine. Keep me posted


----------



## Zombree (Sep 15, 2014)

JDRexotics said:


> Well if you do get him, they aren't as omnivorous as Argentines. Feed him lots of high protein insects, quail eggs, small rodents, just cause he can swallow it doesn't mean he should eat it when it comes to rodents. Feed multiple smaller rodents compared to one or two larger rodents. Don't really feed fruit at all, they just don't need it like Argentines do. Bath him often, more than you would an Argentine and when he is soaking be sure to interact with him. You should end up with a decent lizard but just a warning they will never be as intelligent and docile as an Argentine. Keep me posted



So he is perfect! I couldn't be happier. I don't think getting him to warm up to me will be an issue at all. He was perfectly content being held and receiving chin rubs while in the bath  I have stuck an old tee shirt in his enclosure just as an extra precaution, but I think we will be fast friends.
He's never had a rodent before, does not care for insects, and won't eat most things unless there is egg so I have some challenges ahead of me with that. I know he doesn't particularly need fruit, but I'm told he loves grapes so I'm considering occasionally offering diced grapes as treat for good behavior. Bad idea?
Anyway, here is Maynard


----------



## JDRexotics (Sep 15, 2014)

Zombree said:


> So he is perfect! I couldn't be happier. I don't think getting him to warm up to me will be an issue at all. He was perfectly content being held and receiving chin rubs while in the bath  I have stuck an old tee shirt in his enclosure just as an extra precaution, but I think we will be fast friends.
> He's never had a rodent before, does not care for insects, and won't eat most things unless there is egg so I have some challenges ahead of me with that. I know he doesn't particularly need fruit, but I'm told he loves grapes so I'm considering occasionally offering diced grapes as treat for good behavior. Bad idea?
> Anyway, here is Maynard
> View attachment 8661


Well like I said, in the wild Columbians don't really eat fruit. Mostly whole prey items, so if I were you I would probably start with small rodents because I think if left in his cage for a while he would eat it or try live pinkies


----------



## Parvisonty (Sep 26, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Weaning him off the egg will probably be the hardest thing from what you wrote. The only thing I can think of is to put less and less in with foods until he eats something without it? I'm sure through enough effort the diet can be modified. Any ideas of what you want to achieve?


----------

